# New Puppy (Update)



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiya guys just went for a visit to see my new pup. I have gone with a very unoriginal name and picked Prince, but I just think it suits him so well and goes with Diamond. Thanks for all the help though guys I'm gonna put Onyx as his middle name on his papers. 

View attachment 7087

The one in the middle with the black mouth and eyes. 

View attachment 7088

He's six week in these pictures btw. 

View attachment 7089


At the moment I'm all excited, my only worry it that the breeder thinks ok for me to take him at 8 weeks and I'm a bit worried cause he looks so small or is that ok??? 

Also considering I have another dog already is there anything I need to buy straight away. I already have food, toys, a bowl, pee pads and bed sorted is there anything else that I would need.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG how many puppies did she have ? as he's tiny what about some Nutri-cal.Is the breeder in Catford by any chance ?


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

I think she had about 8 from 2 different mums. Thanks I will add that to the list. Yea she is located in Catford it's Jacky's Chihuahua. Oh do you know her???


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do indeed i got Dottie from her, Her mum was Lily can't remember the dads name.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww well it's a small world. Well Diamond's dad is Chalky but I can't remember the mum's name. Prince's mum is Poppy and his dad is Max their new stud. I'm tempted to ask how old Dottie is now because in the picture she looks around the same Diamond.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow you picked my favorite! That little one stood out to me right away, what 
a cutie! Prince is a great name, and I'm sure he'll be treated as one.  What 
a small world, how fun is that, you and Michele both got pups from the same
breeder. Best of luck and congrats on your new addition!

ps: love your new siggy!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous he look's like a little Prince.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It is a small world,yes Dottie's dad was chalky (just had a look )She is 1 year and 7 months,got her the xmas before last but she is tiny she only weighs 1lb 10 ounces(not sure what that is in Kg,she loves people and never moans and is such a happy dog, well socialized with other dogs.Send my regards to Jacky when you go .Think that's Dotties mum in the middle


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

8 weeks is too young. Breed clubs recommend 12 weeks MINIMUM.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Prince is lovely and how did she get all those dogs and puppies to stay still for that first photo........we couldn't do that with ours unless we drugged them lol x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> Prince is lovely and how did she get all those dogs and puppies to stay still for that first photo........we couldn't do that with ours unless we drugged them lol x


I bet they had all eaten and had full tummies


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That is the one my eye went to straight away!  Congrats he is lovely!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh he is a sweetie pie!! I got Lulu at 9 weeks and I would bet she was away from her mother for a week before that. I know that it is said that is not recommended, but if the breeder want you to take him, and if you are ready for him I personally don't see the harm. You could talk with breeder, and ask if Prince could stay longer if you wanted him to and just see what she says.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

michele said:


> It is a small world,yes Dottie's dad was chalky (just had a look )She is 1 year and 7 months,got her the xmas before last but she is tiny she only weighs 1lb 10 ounces(not sure what that is in Kg,she loves people and never moans and is such a happy dog, well socialized with other dogs.Send my regards to Jacky when you go .Think that's Dotties mum in the middle



I will definitely tell her . Aww soo Dottie and Diamond are half brother and sister how cute. Well Diamond is a bit on the big size because the last time I weighed him he was around 2lb this was about two weeks ago. 

Jacky is a great breeder Diamond came to me knowing his name and completely pee pad trained. He is so well behaved and cheeky at the same time. Probably why I'm going back to her for my another one. 



michele said:


> I bet they had all eaten and had full tummies


Michelle I think your definitely right because anytime I have seen them they have been jetting about.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy pile of puppies!!! they are all very cute!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh he is a sweetie pie!! I got Lulu at 9 weeks and I would bet she was away from her mother for a week before that. I know that it is said that is not recommended, but if the breeder want you to take him, and if you are ready for him I personally don't see the harm. You could talk with breeder, and ask if Prince could stay longer if you wanted him to and just see what she says.


I am ready to take him and his gonna be around Diamond so all his interaction I suppose he will pick up from him and his big brother is a great role model (Im a very proud mommy ). Im taking a week and half off from work so he will have me 24 hours until his 10 weeks really so Im to bothered. I was just wondering if I had any big worries.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Wow you picked my favorite! That little one stood out to me right away, what
> a cutie! Prince is a great name, and I'm sure he'll be treated as one.  What
> a small world, how fun is that, you and Michele both got pups from the same
> breeder. Best of luck and congrats on your new addition!
> ...


Yeah I have to take your opinion into LS your a wise one.  Well my breeder let me get first pick since I was waiting for the puppies to be born so I would like to think I have good taste.  

Thank You for the kind comments LS. 

ps: The new siggy came with much trial and error of the best way to link it. I should be ashamed considering Im a ex-graphic student.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea i agree with LS, he stood out, out of the whole group. He is soooooooo cute. I looked at the pic and said that yours was the cutest and i didnt even kno that it was the one you chose.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You Christina just can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

IeshaNicky said:


> I will definitely tell her . Aww soo Dottie and Diamond are half brother and sister how cute. Well Diamond is a bit on the big size because the last time I weighed him he was around 2lb this was about two weeks ago.
> 
> Jacky is a great breeder Diamond came to me knowing his name and completely pee pad trained. He is so well behaved and cheeky at the same time. Probably why I'm going back to her for my another one.
> 
> ...


She loves her puppies and spends so much time with them,she even rung me the day we picked her up to see if she had settled in,i often send her pics and videos


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

michele said:


> She loves her puppies and spends so much time with them,she even rung me the day we picked her up to see if she had settled in,i often send her pics and videos


Yeah on the day I got Diamond she gave a lift home and I pop by with Diamond from time to time as she doesnt live too far home me. She is definitely a good breeder I must say.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Iesha--he is amazing ! what a face !! Jacky sounds lovely --really concerned for the welfare of her pups. She is nearby and approachable if you have any concerns and you will be at home with the new pup. Honestly, although it isn't recommended, in this case it really does sounds all fine for him to go home with you. I second that on the Nutra-Cal puppy paste. In US the pups can --and do go at 8 weeks. I fed Rico that Nutra CaL paste about four times a day--for a few weeks until I felt that he was eating well. This is so exciting. It is so much fun to find your pups "relations" here on CP. Rico is related to a very lovely brother & sister pair.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't mean to so negative although every post I make on here seems to be.

Whilst this woman may care about her pet dogs and pups (don't we all) it doesn't make her a good breeder.. 

Firstly she advertises that her stud dog throws tcup pupz (yes with a z), firstly there's no such thing as tcup dogs, the size of pups is determined by both parents genetics.

Secondly she is doing cross coat matings which means the pups can't be reg with the kc. Letting pups go at 8 weeks is too young, yes other 'breeders' do it but does that make it right?? Nope... All the chihuahua breed clubs state 12 weeks, breeders who are members sign there rules and ethics and must adhere to them. Pups have both vaccinations too. 

I don't want to slag her off I have no clue who she is but just wanted to point out that her breeding isn't as ethical as you say. All puppies are cute and I am sure you will be very happy with yours.

Also 2lb is not big at all.. It's the minimum for the breed standard which is 2-6lb 4-6lb is preferred. 

Good luck with your puppy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kurukulla said:


> I don't mean to so negative although every post I make on here seems to be.
> 
> Whilst this woman may care about her pet dogs and pups (don't we all) it doesn't make her a good breeder..
> 
> ...


Ok Sarah every post is negative of yours, a lot of us don't want to show our dogs we want them as loving pets who cares what the breed standard states,there's a lot of us who just enjoy having a pet,that's why i don't come on your website anymore( and a lot of other people ) you make a lot of people angry with your comments


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, what a cute little guy! I think his name suits him perfectly!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

He's adorable! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

michele said:


> who cares what the breed standard states


I know I don't. If I did I never would have gotten Holly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't have my 2 either or my Sheltie who definately wouldn't win any prizes,but hey he's 15 and a half and doing well


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

That's awesome! He may not win any prizes, but who cares? I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

When exactly have I mentioned anything about showing in this post I haven't???
Unfortunately Michele you aren't/can't be neutral in this post due to purchasing from this breeder. 


The OP asked if 8 weeks was too early I said yes, the only post to get ignored. CP even have a sticky about not getting pups until 12 weeks. Members of breed clubs and I think the kc assured breeder scheme sign up to that.

I am sorry but I will not apologise when all I have said is what a lot of other people are thinking but CBA to bang their heads against walls on here. The fact is the breeder isn't ethical she is breeding for nothing but pets/money. You know full well I got Daisy from a similar sort of breeder and I have never said anything denying the fact, she is badly bred and falling apart do I love her any less no, can she be shown, no does that make her any less of a pet no, should she be bred definately not.

People on here are always stating stay away from breeders who say tcup it means they are a ByB etc etc but yet suddenly on this occasion this one is ok. 

I do not profess to be a know it all, far from it I am still learning, yes I show (only southern shows though) and I haven't since November, just had my first litter (from patella tested, shown breed standard parents) but I am very new.

Have I said everyone should show ever no??? But saying you don't care about the breed standard is exactly why there are so many badly bred dogs out there. Not every puppy produced from shown even champion parents turn out show quality.. I know of very very well known breeders who have had litters of pups that don't meet what they want so they are sold as pets only for £100-£450) registered. Not £750 for unreg from unreg parents. 

It's a shame that posts like this make out its ok because really its a v popular site lots of people lurk and have a nose about and looking for pups and it encourages them to buy from unscrupulous breeders.. I have never ***** footed about oooong and ahhhing. I have the breeds best interests in mind and want to protect it from falling apart over here and as many chis being in rescue here as in the us. 



To the OP sorry to hijack your thread but I will say again 8 weeks is too early for a chihuahua to leave its breeders.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the information guys and to be honest I get both sides of the argument. Although I must admit I really want to stay out of it, however I do want you guys to hear my opinion, as the comments are interesting and helpful. 

Sarah I will say that Jacky admits that she doesn't breed to standard, as she breeds her pups as pet and to be perfectly honest breed standards are just set on what a group of individuals have bred to make Chihuahua's look their preferred opinion on what looks best. Also the standards are not in the best interest on the dog at all times, for example how deerheads are not considered but they don't come with all the breathing problems that appleheads can have. Btw I never have any intentions on showing my dogs I just love having the company. Additionally I know Jacky's spelling is not the best not she is a older lady and grew up on a farm all her life and I assume she didn't have to privilege to the best education so I am not bothered about it. Nevertheless all breeders do it for the money otherwise they would keep the pups, I never seen a pure bred Chihuahua for £500 they are always crossbred pups they have always been £600 plus whether or not they are KC registered or not. 

I do agree that the age is a bit young and I'm gonna see if she can add on a extra week or so. 

Thank You again for all the comments you guys have all been helpful.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Your baby boy is just adorable!! If you are comfortable with bringing your little guy home at 8wks it is your decision and yours alone. I brought all mine home at 8wks and they are percectly fine. No behavior or health issues what so ever. I dont know about forein countries rules and regulations but the US only requires that the pup be at least 8wks before rehoming. Bringing him home at 8wks wont hurt him. You dont have to follow the ethics of others, follow your own and what you think is best for your pup. 

Remember... opinions are like @$$holes everybody has one 

Good luck with your new baby boy, i'm sure he will bring you much joy and happiness, chihuahuas have a good way of doing that!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I never mentioned showing.

Deer heads are badly bred. The breed standard isn't just a group of people it's hardly changed over the years just become more refined. Mine don't have breathing problems.

I'm a breeder, I have a litter at the moment, 2 boys, 1 girl died at 20 days old. I will not even break even on this litter if I sell one boy. I bred to improve on the parents faults not for money at all. I am keeping one definayely as I would only ever breed to keep one I don't agree with breeding for the pet market as its breeding for money. Even not including my bitches show fees, her normal food intake, heating, washing etc i would not break even this litter has cost in excess of £1,000 by the time they are 12 weeks. 

I am sure she is a lovely lady (she's only down the road from me) but she's not even breeding registered dogs there's no proof what she is breeding is the breed on top of that she won't know what faults are behind her dogs.. There's a similar breeder to her in my town, the pups she produces are very poor quality yet she love her dogs. This lady bought a puppy from her, again £750 non reg badly bred, it has legg perthese disease, at 9 months she had to have her ball and socket on her hip shaved and made to fit. 

My dogs are my Pets first and foremost- i get told off for spoiling them!!! they live in the house, have free run of the house but are crated at night and the pups are penned when I'm not in the room. They are walked every single day, fed a good quality diet and are a huge part of my family. Yes I show 2 of them (like I said the other is poorly bred she goes to my mums when I'm showing) for my hobby and so I had other experienced people's opinions before I bred, I realise it's not for everyone but breeding poor specimens of the breed unfortunately damages it. If everyone bred their pets we would be like staffs are here. 

I wasn't actually being rude about her spelling just that she said tcup pupz it was a gimmick on her website. 

I just think some of the posts are hypocritical. CP is frequently full of posts about how to spot a ByB and what not to full for... Yet on this occasion it's ok. It doesn't sit right with me. I'm not perfect, far from it and still learning but I want to help the breed. We don't have any health tests yet in the uk all though we soon will have but I had my bitches patellas checked (and the stud dogs owner had her boys done) because we know patella problems are a problem in the breed. There were things I chose not to do after researching I decided it wasn't in my girls best interest some people may turn their nose up at that but I did what was best for her. My pups may not end up show able we won't know until 6 months. 

Again I really hope you enjoy your new pup just think people need to bear in mind the consequences of what they say on such a large site.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

I would stay well clear of this breeder if she wants to 'offload' puppies at 8 weeks! they look happy and health enough but that's not always the case with some of the puppies i have seen breed by this lady. 

and FYI i have 5 standard breed chihuahuas and 1 so called deer head and they all 'honk' just the same.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You Sarah. I just believe that everyone is going to have different opinions about what's right or wrong.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Your baby boy is just adorable!! If you are comfortable with bringing your little guy home at 8wks it is your decision and yours alone. I brought all mine home at 8wks and they are percectly fine. No behavior or health issues what so ever. I dont know about forein countries rules and regulations but the US only requires that the pup be at least 8wks before rehoming. Bringing him home at 8wks wont hurt him. You dont have to follow the ethics of others, follow your own and what you think is best for your pup.
> 
> Remember... opinions are like @$$holes everybody has one
> 
> Good luck with your new baby boy, i'm sure he will bring you much joy and happiness, chihuahuas have a good way of doing that!


Taa Mandi you just make me laugh. Yea I have had kittens born in my house and I normally let them go at 8 weeks and they are much smaller and they turn out perfectly fine. I will just make sure that I feel comfortable on the day I go to pick him up, plus Diamond is gonna take good care of him with me. When I went to see the breeder Diamond was licking off Prince and playing with him it was too cute. :daisy:


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

my posts are not working


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

chi_lady said:


> my posts are not working


Your first few posts have to be approved by the admin. They will show up soon


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

chi_lady said:


> my posts are not working


As your new member your first couple of messages have to be checked before they go through, but they will show up soon.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

and there are some stunning KC reg puppies on there for just £500


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

IeshaNicky said:


> As your new member your first couple of messages have to be checked before they go through, but they will show up soon.


lol i got bored of waiting to in a few hours i bet about 10 will pop up


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

LOLOL i look like a nut case since my posts keep being deleted lol i did post a link to a puppy sales site but im told were not allowed to.

I would stay away from a breeder offloading pups at 8 weeks old, i have also seen some very scrawny and sick looking pups breed by this person. not really want i would be looking for TBH 

i have 5 standard breed chihuahuas and 1 so called deer head and none of them have breathing problems.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol I can understand I'm not the most patient person. 

On puppy gonna get the puppy from her as I already have Diamond and he has no problems at all. I was just worried about the age but if I ever do get another one I will consider maybe getting a KC reg pup and do agree she did not have good looking pictures on pups before but you saw them they looked fine. 

Personally speaking I'm just not to bothered about breed standards. Considering all dogs have been bred through selective breeding and the term dog originates from grey wolves. There are no real standards dog breeds have been created by humans for purpose, these standards that every one wishes to follow is simply just people's opinions of what's suitable and exceptable. Sorry about the history lesson but its the truth.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

IeshaNicky said:


> Lol I can understand I'm not the most patient person.
> 
> On puppy gonna get the puppy from her as I already have Diamond and he has no problems at all. I was just worried about the age but if I ever do get another one I will consider maybe getting a KC reg pup and do agree she did not have good looking pictures on pups before but you saw them they looked fine.
> 
> Personally speaking I'm just not to bothered about breed standards. Considering all dogs have been bred through selective breeding and the term dog originates from grey wolves. There are no real standards dog breeds have been created by humans for purpose, these standards that every one wishes to follow is simply just people's opinions of what's suitable and exceptable. Sorry about the history lesson but its the truth.


I got Lily at 8 weeks no problems at all


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

IeshaNicky said:


> Lol I can understand I'm not the most patient person.
> 
> On puppy gonna get the puppy from her as I already have Diamond and he has no problems at all. I was just worried about the age but if I ever do get another one I will consider maybe getting a KC reg pup and do agree she did not have good looking pictures on pups before but you saw them they looked fine.
> 
> Personally speaking I'm just not to bothered about breed standards. Considering all dogs have been bred through selective breeding and the term dog originates from grey wolves. There are no real standards dog breeds have been created by humans for purpose, these standards that every one wishes to follow is simply just people's opinions of what's suitable and exceptable. Sorry about the history lesson but its the truth.



awwwww what a wee cutie hes got a lovely wee face i dont see a problem with getting a pup at 8 weeks but i wouldent take a pup any less then 8 weeks 8 - 12 weeks is usually the norm a lot of show breeders keep the pups longer as they want to see their potential for showing if you feel comfortable getting him do whats right for you im sure if you would rather wait a week or two the breeder would not have a problem with it if you just explain also id just like to point out just cause a dog is kc reg dosent mean its gonna be the breed standard if your happy with this sweet baby i wouldent let anyone rain on your parade hes a sweetie in my opinion enjoy and love him xxx


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Mandy said:


> awwwww what a wee cutie hes got a lovely wee face i dont see a problem with getting a pup at 8 weeks but i wouldent take a pup any less then 8 weeks 8 - 12 weeks is usually the norm a lot of show breeders keep the pups longer as they want to see their potential for showing if you feel comfortable getting him do whats right for you im sure if you would rather wait a week or two the breeder would not have a problem with it if you just explain also id just like to point out just cause a dog is kc reg dosent mean its gonna be the breed standard if your happy with this sweet baby i wouldent let anyone rain on your parade hes a sweetie in my opinion enjoy and love him xxx


Thank You Mandy. Don't worry I'm still super excited about my Prince. I just get annoyed with all this KC reg and breed standard talk, because animals are just animals and they should be loved and cared for and not dismissed because they dont have the right look or papers. Its like when you have baby you don't dismiss a child if it doesnt look right. 

Btw I love your little pack they look beautiful.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really curious about where everyone is getting info on this breeder from?
I'd love to take a look if someone could point me in the right direction.

As for age, I agree 12 weeks is ideal. Here in Canada the norm is 8 weeks.
Of course any puppy could benefit from a little extra time with mom, so if
this kind lady is willing to keep the pup for a little longer than I would let
her. Whatever you decide upon Iesha, I wish you and Prince only the best.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You LS itz soo lovely to have everyone support. I will PM the website address.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Prince is adorable...love his little mask....the first pic is a riot...legs and bodies every which way..I would have that one hanging on the wall....

Just an interesting fact...one of the tombs dug up recently in Mexico had many artifacts representing chihuahuas....and they were all depicted as fat ( probably because they were a food source for the Incas  ) ........and all were deerheads ...:daisy:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

nabi said:


> Just an interesting fact...one of the tombs dug up recently in Mexico had many artifacts representing chihuahuas....and they were all depicted as fat ( probably because they were a food source for the Incas  ) ........and all were deerheads ...:daisy:


Lol, Kathleen, they were deerheads... the originals


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

nabi said:


> Just an interesting fact...one of the tombs dug up recently in Mexico had many artifacts representing chihuahuas....and they were all depicted as fat ( probably because they were a food source for the Incas  ) ........and all were deerheads ...:daisy:


I have also seen a few ancient Incan depictions with what seemed to be chihuahuas and they too looked like deerhead chis. I have also heard it said on the Discovery Channel on a few historical on the evolution of mans best friend that they think chihuahuas may have evolved from the fennec fox, which would have been more of a deer head. I know the origin is unknown, but with that said, how do people know that the deer head wasnt what the original chihuahua looked liked? A lot of people are quick to say that the deer head chi are poorly bred and in the same breath will say no one knows what the original chihuahuas looked like or where they really came from. The deer heads could be what the original chihuahua looked like. 

Anyways, didnt mean to get off topic. Sorry Iesha :laughing5:
Just something that came across my mind. I agree with you tho. If you are just looking for a companion for you and Diamond, who cares what the kennel club "thinks" they should look like. If you are not breeding or showing it doesnt really matter 

I love seeing action pics! You must post up some funny action pics of Prince once you get him home!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

ongrats on baby prince hes the best pup there you have a good eye hes a sure winner


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

It's fine I don't mind going off topic Mandi. 

But the truth is deerheads are shown in history as the original Chihuahuas. It is just the development of evolution and breeding. Its like how in a 100 or 200 years new breeds like Chugs will be accept as a individual breed. I think the really question is what's wrong with deerheads that make them so poorly bred??? Do they any health problems or different life span expectancy???

Then again I just laugh it off because everyone is gonna believe what they know is right.  I just think the argument is so interesting at the same time. 

Also action pictures will definitely be posted because I will go a little mad being in for a whole week, as me and Diamond are normally out and about. 

Deb and Kathleen it is all about doing a little history research. Lol


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

AKC Chihuahua Standard, 1923*
*
Head- well rounded "apple-dome", cheek and jaws lean, teeth level. Nose moderately short and black. And chocolate, coffee, seals, brown and mole self colored. *
*
Ears- large and thin, "rose" or "tulip" *pointed, held erect, placed well back, flaring slightly to the side.*
*
Eyes- round and full, set well apart, black, dark, red or luminous.*
*
Neck- clean, not throaty, slightly arched, gracefully slopping into shoulders. *
*
Shoulders- sloping, lean, neither two narrowed nor two broad. *
*
Chest- neither narrow nor broad, with good depth of brisket. *
*
Back- level, gracefully slopping over hips to tail. *
*
Forelegs- straight, well placed under, fine pasterns, free play at the elbows, but not turned out, not leggy and not short, holding the shoulders well up, giving balance and soundness to the forequarters.*
*
Feet- very small, neither hare nor cat. Toes well split up, but not spread, pads well cushioned.*
*
Nails- moderately long. Hindquarters- muscular, hocks well apart, not out nor in, well let down, giving firm and sturdy action.*
*
Tail- Moderately long, upper portion meaty and break or kink is felt midway or near end, below which tale finishes to a rat end carried cycle or loop-fashioned. Born bob tails are common and not disqualifying. *
*
Coat- smooth, fine (glossy in dark shades), well placed over body and neck, more scanty on head and ears. Longhaired acceptable and compete in class with the smoothes.*
*
Color- all shades of fawn, gold, red or sand, most popular; cream, blue, white, black, silver, mole, chocolate and many shades of brown, marked or solid preferred to broken or ticked.*
*
Weight- two to six pounds. The more diminutive, the more desirable.*
*
General appearance- a graceful, alert, swift moving little dog with saucy expression, compact and tiny with terrier qualities.*
*
Disqualifications- broken or cropped ears or cropped tail. *
*
Copyright American Kennel Club*
*


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

*
*
Adopted by Chihuahua Club Of American and approved by The American Kennel Club, August 14, 1934: *
*
Head: Well rounded "apple dome" skull with molera. Cheeks and jaws lean. Nose moderately short, slightly *pointed, self-colored, pink, or black depending on the color of the dog. (e. g. in moles, blues, chocolates the noses are self-colored; in blond types; pink). *
Teeth: Level *
Eyes: Full, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart, dark, ruby, luminous. *
Neck: Slightly arched, gracefully sloping into lean shoulders, ruff or close haired about the neck. Shoulders lean, slopping into a slightly broadening support above straight fore legs that are set well under, giving free play at the *elbows, with fine pasterns. Shoulders should be well up, giving balance and soundness, sloping into a level back, and never down or low. This also gives a "chestiness" and strength of fore quarters, yet none of the "Bulldog" chest, but plenty of brisket. *
Back: Level, slightly longer than the height. (Short back desired in males). *
Feet: Small toes well split up, but not spread, pads cushioned, is neither the "hare" or the "cat" foot. A dainty little foot, with nails moderately long. *
Hindquarters: Muscular, hocks well apart, but not out, well let down, firm sturdy action. *
Tail: Moderately long (when not a natural bob, or tail-less). Carried cycle, either up or out, but never tucked under. Hair on the tail in harmony with coat of the body, preferred furry. Bob-tails and tail-less so born, are not against a good dog. *
Coat: In the "smoothes" should be of a soft, smooth texture, close and glossy. In the dark colors, well placed over the body and neck, more scanty on the head and ears. The long haired should have fringed ears, legs, and tail, with the coat on the body semi-long, soft and silken, similar to the coat of the Papillion. *
Color: Any solid or marked or splashed. *
Weight: One to six pounds. Two to four pounds preferable. If two dogs are equally good, the more diminutive is preferred. *
General Appearance: A graceful, alert, swift-moving little dog with saucy expression, compact with Terrier qualities. *
Disqualification: Cropped tail, broken down or cropped ears. *
Scale of Points: *
Head 20*
Body 20 *
Coat 10 *
Tail 5 *
Color 5 *
Legs 10 *
Weight 10 *
General appearance and action 20*
Total 100 *
Copyright American Kennel Club*
*
___________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

B

This is from an e book on vintage dogs from 1907


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

1910










Chis were first recognised as a breed (registered with the Akc, later in the uk but I don't know the date off the top of my head I would have to check. ) in 1904... An 'apple dome' has always been required its types that have changed not the standard. A 'deer type was never recognised' As being the 'original' chihuahua.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

it is all about doing a little history research  LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Everyone has made their points now and answered the original question that was asked. Lets please allow the original poster to have her thread back. You answered her question. Sarah, as for all the links and info you have provided, it is good information to have but please only do so privately to whomever you are sharing them for. That is not what this thread is about. If you would like to make a new thread and share those links that would be fine but I am going to ask that you remove them from this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got my Gigi at 6 weeks. Much too young. I wish she had spent more time with her mother and siblings. I read that they are the ones that teach bite inhibitions? Gigi has a problem with nipping. She does it in play and to get my attention. I don't know how to stop it. Otherwise she was fine.

I took her to the vet immediately. I bought nutrical and she was easy to housebreak at that age. I would not recommend that age. I was forever worried about her and scared to leave her at home. Aww y'all giving me puppy fever. If I can just hold out until the end of the month when I get my kitten, lol.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Leona2025 said:


> I got my Gigi at 6 weeks. Much too young. I wish she had spent more time with her mother and siblings. I read that they are the ones that teach bite inhibitions? Gigi has a problem with nipping. She does it in play and to get my attention. I don't know how to stop it. Otherwise she was fine.
> 
> I took her to the vet immediately. I bought nutrical and she was easy to housebreak at that age. I would not recommend that age. I was forever worried about her and scared to leave her at home. Aww y'all giving me puppy fever. If I can just hold out until the end of the month when I get my kitten, lol.


Well Im gonna to talk to breeder and pick up at a later date. 

But your giving me kitty fever. What type of kitty you getting? BTW I have six cats which explains why I'm so excited.


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm getting a Maine **** kitten. I'm uploading pics to share right now. I only have Gigi and she is a year old now and we need a new baby, lol.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol yeah I know that feeling I know right now I'm saying only two dogs, but know when I move I will get more. Ohh well I wanna see love kitty's specially when their little.


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

I posted pics in the other pets section


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It has come to my attention that some member's thought that this thread was taken down but I just wanted to let you know that this thread had not been taken down and put back up. It has been here the whole time. I am not sure why anyone would think that it had been taken down as it hasnt gotten out of hand at all?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

IeshaNicky said:


> There are no real standards dog breeds have been created by humans for purpose, these standards that every one wishes to follow is simply just people's opinions of what's suitable and exceptable. Sorry about the history lesson but its the truth.


There are standards but as you say they are coming from one very specific group, the breed clubs and bodies that govern the shows. 



michele said:


> I got Lily at 8 weeks no problems at all


I've had no issues with pups at that age in the past either! you're already a dog owner I am sure your new pup will do fabulously! & your breeder sounds like a nice lady! it's hard to find breeders who are approachable and care about you & the pup after the sale. 



nabi said:


> Just an interesting fact...one of the tombs dug up recently in Mexico had many artifacts representing chihuahuas....and they were all depicted as fat ( probably because they were a food source for the Incas  ) ........and all were deerheads ...:daisy:


Yes this is true! Deer heads are the most prevalant variety of Chihuahua & when you look at very old pics of Chi's they were all longer in the face than in the current "in demand look" 90% percent of people I encounter in everyday life with my dogs have NO idea what breed they are. I am assuming the long hair throws them a bit as well :lol: 



IeshaNicky said:


> But the truth is deerheads are shown in history as the original Chihuahuas. It is just the development of evolution and breeding. Its like how in a 100 or 200 years new breeds like Chugs will be accept as a individual breed. I think the really question is what's wrong with deerheads that make them so poorly bred??? Do they any health problems or different life span expectancy???
> l


It's a pretty commonly accepted fact that Deers tend to have less health problems than the more standard Chi's you can find refrences to this if you poke around the internet & it was a very matter of fact statement made to me by our vet when I was having a chat with him one day, out of all the Chi's he see's he notices a higher rate of luxation problems & trachea issues with the very short muzzled severe dome show variety Chihuahua.

In any event! new puppies are so exciting! make sure you post lots of pics


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Kitty I definitely will post pictures his too cute can't wait to get him. Also thanks for all your comments I totally agree with you.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> in 1904... An 'apple dome' has always been required its types that have changed not the standard. A 'deer type was never recognised' As being the 'original' chihuahua.


We are not talking about what the kennel clubs "think" they should look like. They dont know what the "original" chihuahua looms like either. Their standard is based on an opinon and preferance on what the chihuahua should look like. So the apple head is recognized as the original chihuahua either. The deer head very well could be what the chihuahua started out looking like in the begining not when a kennel club decided to recognize it.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> Everyone has made their points now and answered the original question that was asked. Lets please allow the original poster to have her thread back. You answered her question. Sarah, as for all the links and info you have provided, it is good information to have but please only do so privately to whomever you are sharing them for. That is not what this thread is about. If you would like to make a new thread and share those links that would be fine but I am going to ask that you remove them from this thread. Thanks.


Michelle BTW 

Thank You For This.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> The deer head very well could be what the chihuahua started out looking like in the begining not when a kennel club decided to recognize it.


Most of the evidence does seem to support this doesn't it!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

What UK registry is the equivalent the AKC? Is see you (Iesha) are in the UK and was just wondering


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Most of the evidence does seem to support this doesn't it!


Yes it does. I would like to fi d some really old pics or drawing of chi back in the old old days, like the 1700's or something. It would be something interesting to read.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It sure would! there's a member here Adrienne, she was collecting vintage Chihuahua pictures old B&W and from what I saw I think all the dogs would have been described as Deers.

It would be cool if she could scan them and post them.
I love looking at old dog pics!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Mandi. 
Here in England its KC which just stands for Kennel Club. I know a little boring.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Ohh I think I better do some more research I love old pics then I can make them into drawings.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll start a diff thread for the old pics so we dont end up hijacki g your thread  lol


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Lool its find I wouldnt mind but it will make it easier for people to see I suppose.


----------

